# Color of true cinnamon powder?



## Argamemnon (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi all,

I bought some organic true cinnamon powder (Ceylon), but the color is very light (light brown), is that how it should be? I hope it's still good because a few years ago I bought true cinnamon sticks and ground it myself and it was very very dark... I fear this stuff I bought now is old. 

I want to use raw honey and true cinnamon to strengthen my immune system, so it's very important to have the right stuff and it should be fresh of course.. I hope someone can help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 10, 2011)

I just looked at my Ceylon cinnamon and it's pretty light colored. Kind of a fleshy hue. Lighter than my other cinnamon. It still smells the same though.


----------



## Argamemnon (Sep 10, 2011)

^^interesting, in the meantime I've ordered cinnamon sticks just to be sure. I've heard that some shops mix true cinnamon with cassia.


----------

